# 中 محرك نفّاث مصنوع من الخـُــردَة 中



## جاسر (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*السلام* *عليكم* *ورحمة* *الله* *وبركاته*,,

*The Junkyard Turbojet Engine*
*A Real Working Jet Engine Built From Junkyard Parts!* 









هذا المحرك النفاث الصغير صنع من الخردوات












This is my $50 turbo charger. The car it came off of had 114,000 miles
on it, and the bearings are in pretty bad shape. I'm not going to worry
about them for now. This is my "learner turbo", once I really know
what I'm doing I'll have it rebuilt or buy a better one. 





[SIZE=-1]This is the flame tube. It is made from 1.25 in. steel electrical conduit.
The fuel injector passes through the hole on the right. The turbine end is
flared out to the inside diameter of the air case. The four slots left
from flaring act as the last set of dilution holes.[/SIZE]




[SIZE=-1]This is the completed combustor. The fuel inlet is on the right. The air inlet
is on the lower right. The spark plug is at the top. The exhaust is through the
flange on the left. The combustor is built entirely from standard pipe fittings.
Four new holes have been drilled in the flange to mate with the bolt holes on the turbo. [/SIZE]




This is my makeshift test stand for the combustor. The injector end of
the combustor is facing the camera, and the air blower is on the left




[SIZE=-1]This is a test firing of the completed combustor after dark. This photo is a several
second exposure taken to capture the flame. The flash was fired at the end of the exposure
to illuminate the rest of the scene.[/SIZE]




[SIZE=-1]This is the new high voltage power supply for the spark plug.
You can see it arcing away at the upper left. Don't laugh at
the construction technique, it works. [/SIZE]




[SIZE=-1]The propane fuel tank with the new regulator that allows fine
control of the fuel pressure. The yellow handle is part of a
quick shut-off valve. It's come in handy a couple of times.[/SIZE]




[SIZE=-1]Here is the "wheel barrow" type test stand for the engine. It will allow me
to wheel it in and out of my garage. At the moment the only component
mounted on it is the turbo charger.[/SIZE]




[SIZE=-1]Here you can see the three main components of the engine mated together.
The turbo charger on the right, combustor with it's spark plug, and PVC air pipe.[/SIZE]




[SIZE=-1]A side view of the completed engine and test stand.[/SIZE] 




[SIZE=-1]A front view of the completed engine and test stand.[/SIZE] 




[SIZE=-1]An overview of the test stand showing most of the major components. At the
lower left is the oil pump and the electric motor that drives it. In front
of the oil pump is the HV power supply for the spark plug. On the lower right
is the propane tank. Almost hidden behind it is the oil reservoir. On the
upper left is the starting blower. Behind it is the oil filter/cooler
assembly. In the upper middle is the turbo charger. In the middle right is
the oil pressure regulator and gage.[/SIZE]




[SIZE=-1]Here you can see the starting blower and the PVC pipe that ducts the air into
the compressor inlet. For starting the straight side of the wye is closed with
a screw in plug. Once the engine is running the plug is removed and the blower
is turned off. To the right of the blower is the oil filter/cooler. You can
just see the boost pressure gage to the lower left of the turbo. It is screwed
into a tap in the combustion chamber[/SIZE]



ا
ا
​


----------



## جاسر (19 نوفمبر 2007)

مزيد من الشرح والصور بالمرفقات وهي عبارة عن بعض صفحات الموقع
حررتها وحذفت منها كثير من الصور الفاضحة!


----------



## م المصري (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جمييييل ....... جميل جدا 
سلمت الايادي ....


----------



## مهندس نورس (4 أبريل 2008)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## اسلام السيد شلبى (22 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد ادم (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير
صحيح مافى شيئ بعيد او مستحيل
التجربه خير دليل
بارك فيك الله


----------



## زياد قباني (4 أغسطس 2008)

Thanks
Man


----------



## جاسر (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حيـاكــم الله وبيــاكـــم


----------



## حااارث (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ابداااااااع


----------



## باجة العراق (15 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سامح الفيومى (15 أغسطس 2009)

رائع ومتميز هل يمكن تعديله ليركب فى طائرة صغيره


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً أخى الكريم


----------

